# New Setup



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!!

I know it has been awhile since you heard from me, but I have gone home on leave and I got my 28RSDS while I was home. Already spent about 7 or 8 days in it camping. One night was in my driveway! LOL

The truck and camper look great together. We took it to Smith Mt. Lake and to Claytor Lake State Park while I was home. Had a wonderful time. The dealership went out of their way to get me the trailer the next day. They gave me a nice walk through as well. The only complaint was that they put the wrong hitch/sway control on it. I told them an equalizer hitch/sway controller and they put on a weight distribution hitch with a sway controller bar on it. I think I have it set up correct, but I wanted the equalizer. I would not have been able to go camping while home if I traded out because they would have had to order it and then reset it on the trailer...a week would have gone by...so I have a no name hitch.

We had a great time camping though. Had a slight leak under the tub after taking a shower. We will try to fix that when I get home.

Anyway, I come home for good next month. Looking forward to using my 28RSDS alot when I get back. Pulls like a dream behind my Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel 4x4.

Thanks Outbackers!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear from you. Family time, ya gotta Love it


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking rig there, very sharp


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome Home and congrats on the Outback.

I love Claytor Lake. I went to school in Radford and we used to fish Claytor all of the time. Actually, I used to live on the New River. Great Place!!!! How were the sites at the park? I was thinking about heading down there soon.

I have not been to Smith Mountain Lake in a long long time. Is the Stripe fishing still good?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome home and Congrads on the new Outback!!! I am sure it will serve you well.

Check out the rallies in your area...you might get to meet a few of us!!!!

And by the way, Thank You for your service to our country!!! We are glad you are home safe and sound!!!

Gary

Note to Moderators: we need a smiley that salutes!!!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

rallsfam said:


> We had a great time camping though. Had a slight leak under the tub after taking a shower. We will try to fix that when I get home.
> [snapback]117756[/snapback]​


We had a similar leak on our 28KRS. It turned out to be that the cauking of the tub did not go al the way to the front edge of the tub. Water was running along the cauk past the end and down the wall behind the tub. Then it was running out from under the tub into the floor. Had we not set the camper a bit "nose up" to help the rain run off, we would not have seen the leak. It won't be a problem after we install our shower screen.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rallsfam,

Great to hear from you again, and congratulations on the new Outback!
Sounds like you have a great start with it already!









As far as your leak under the tub. There is a little access panel on the side. If you take that off you can get to all the plumbing hoses. Good chance that one of the connections is just loose. Just tighten it up by hand, and you should be good to go!

Take care in that final month, and thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats! Stay safe.


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Welcome Home and congrats on the Outback.
> 
> I love Claytor Lake. I went to school in Radford and we used to fish Claytor all of the time. Actually, I used to live on the New River. Great Place!!!! How were the sites at the park? I was thinking about heading down there soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

The sites were great. I will have to get DW to tell you what site we were at, but it was really big and nestled back into the woods. We will definitely go back there again. SML is nicer now too. They did a renovation and have a much better setup than they used to have. As far as fishing, I am the world's worst fisherman. I couldn't help you with that. I hope to improve though, as it is my time to try and teach my kids how to fish. May the force be with me...LOL.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rallsfam,

Glad you enjoyed your new TT. Ain't it great to sit at the campsite and just kick back?

I wish you well this last month and I sincerely thank you for your service to our country.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

mswalt said:


> rallsfam,
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your new TT. Ain't it great to sit at the campsite and just kick back?
> 
> ...


 action 
willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

So glad you were able to come home & go camping in your new toy








It looks beautiful, Congrats, Enjoy & yes..............STAY SAFE & THANK YOU!!

Tami


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> So glad you were able to come home & go camping in your new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

If you wanted the equalizer would the dealer swap it out at a later date?

Thank you for your service to our country and all of us as well.

May God go with you as you serve your last month.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

BTW, I did not say it earlier. Thank you for your sacrifice to the country. If it were not for people like you, the rest of us would not be able to live the way we do. I am grateful.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good to hear from you again!

Very glad to hear the Outback is treating you and your family well. I'm sure you're looking forward to coming home for good and spending some more great days/weeks in the Outback WITH your family.

Thanks for all your efforts...you do us proud!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome back rallsfam
And congrats on the 28RSDS
Glad to hear you had a good time
Be safe out there

Don


----------

